# how do you put your shop like this http://shop.example.com



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

any one know how you woud do this?

home page Example Website, Exmple Website - Exmple.com

EDIT: hxxp://example.com (t's instead of xx's)

then i want the shop to be seperate as http://shop.example.com

can't find anything on the old google.


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

Your web host should allow you to do this via their control panel, provided your hosting plan allows what is called "subdomains". Some hosting plans allow only a limited number of subdomains. Basically, you'd just make a subdomain called "shop" under your example.com domain, and set it up as a "fully hosted" domain to host your shop there. Then just make your shop links go from your main site at www.example.com to shop.example.com.

An alternative if you can't do this might be to make a directory like http://www.example.com/shop/, put your shop there, and make a non-fully hosted subdomain that just redirects there.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Why would you want to do this?


----------



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

brice said:


> Why would you want to do this?


because i want a blog info page on the index and to install the shop in a seperate directory

shop.example.com/t-shirts
looks better then
example.com/shop/t-shirts
in my opinion.



lincolnapparel said:


> Your web host should allow you to do this via their control panel, provided your hosting plan allows what is called "subdomains". Some hosting plans allow only a limited number of subdomains. Basically, you'd just make a subdomain called "shop" under your example.com domain, and set it up as a "fully hosted" domain to host your shop there. Then just make your shop links go from your main site at www.example.com to shop.example.com.
> 
> An alternative if you can't do this might be to make a directory like http://www.example.com/shop/, put your shop there, and make a non-fully hosted subdomain that just redirects there.


cool this should be what im after, didn't think to check the cpanel, doh. thanks.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I find shop.exmaple.com more unusual than example.com/shop. I would think the vast majority of ecommerce implementations are example.com/shop.

Nothing wrong with your plan, just unusual.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

it's a simple subdomain, nothing to it, just ask your web host


----------



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

brice said:


> I find shop.exmaple.com more unusual than example.com/shop. I would think the vast majority of ecommerce implementations are example.com/shop.
> 
> Nothing wrong with your plan, just unusual.


i see what yor saying, but having a look at some of my favorate stores.
it seems to be pretty much what all of them are doing..

http://shop.crooksncastles.com/
Upper Playground Store
Vans Shoes - Official Site

any got any more thought on this?

shop.example.com v's example.com/shop

what's your preference?


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

brice said:


> Why would you want to do this?


 
You have to remember that your main page 
should be getting hits and drawing people
from searches online.

Changing your site over could lower your
ranking so it is a wise idea to add the subdomain
and grow your site.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

dptk said:


> it's a simple subdomain, nothing to it, just ask your web host


I think hostname (or named host) is the term you're looking for. A subdomain would be shop.subdomain.example.com.

When you register a domain (such as example.com) you don't just get example.com. You are also entitled to create as many hosts and subdomain within your domain. 

What is needed is a CNAME record to be created for example.com that tells what computer/directory/store will handle requests for that hostname. If you're being hosted somewhere, you should be able to add these pretty easily. You may have to set up additional services to handle this on the back end, say redirect traffic to your wordpress account for blog.example.com.

This is pretty fundamental to how DNS (and the internet at large) works. Going to example.com instead of www.example.com is a quirk that has kind of become the defacto way to do things. Resolving a domain with no host and expecting it to service http queries is weird in my eyes but that's the way it is. 

...and before anybody argues that it's the way mail is handled, remember that MX records are there specifically for that. Nyah!


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Moo Spot Prints,

A cname actually is a subdomain so in this case shop would be the subdomain (or cname). I don't believe you can make a double subdomain like shop.subdomain.example.com. So it would just be shop.example.com. 

In the question of subdomain vs subfolder (/shop)....

If the site was mine and the shop was truly a section of my site the I would use subfolder. If you use a subdomain the it would basically be another site you would need to manage and promote. Instead make it a subfolder of your main site and put all your efforts into promoting your main domain. Google will eventually pick up the subfolder and list it in your google results. 

Do a quick google search for "Wilcom" and you will see a series of subfolder listed in the search results in green such as Support, DecoStudio, etc. These are all subfolders. If they were subdomains they wouldn't list here which is not good for us.

In most cases subdomains are used to point to whole new sites like a blog you host in a third party series and not on your own main website.

All the best no matter what direction you go!


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

You can do all that with WordPress MU soon to be WP 3.0

You can have a website called supertshirts.com and then make sister sites like

my.supertshirts.com
thebest.supertshirts.com
Fantastic.supertshirts.com


you could even us this for search words like
zazzle.supertshirts.com
CafePress.supertshirts.com

If you dare!!

or for a store site

online.supertshirts.com
shopat.supertshirts.com
shoppingat.supertshirts.com

You could run all of them and even hundreds of them and edit and run them all from one admin area.

The new WP 3.0 that is now in beta is going to change a lot of things.

You could set up 50 online stores over the weekend if you have the first one set up right in WP.

In fact they have a plug in that will set up 100 new sites in under 5 mins if you want.

Lots of schools use this as do a lot of large business so each teacher or each business manager has their own website all with in the one WP site.
This is all coming to everyone who uses WP very soon.

I think it is going to drive web hosts nuts.


----------

